# Ashton Cabinet Pyramid Cigar Review - Good, but way over priced



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I enjoyed most of this cigar, but I kept asking myself the whole way through, "Why did I pay double the price?"

Read the full review here: Ashton Cabinet Pyramid Cigar Review - Good, but way over priced


----------

